# Favorite Cigar?



## MrKowz (Dec 18, 2012)

It's time for the random MrKowz lounge post!

Any cigar smokers out there?  What's your favorite?  Any particular drink pairing you really enjoy?

I'd have to say that right now, the Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserva Real Maduro is my go-to stick.  It has a great blend that has a nice coffee and chocolate overtone.  Paired with a simple glass of water, it serves as an incredibly delicious and relaxing smoke!


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 18, 2012)

My favorite cigar is the one you just put out!


----------



## diddi (Dec 19, 2012)

i think mine would be any you smoke in St. Louis, cos i wont be able to smell them from here, downunder, since smoke rises!


----------



## mas550 (Dec 19, 2012)

Macanudo cru royal with Scotch or drew estates Jucy Lucy with coffee or Drew estates Dirt with Chocolate Lab Wine


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 20, 2012)

Ah, c'mon you anti-smokers - give the lad a break.  It ain't like he's askin' y'all to try one.  

I quit smoking seven? eight? years ago.  I never was a big cigar or pipe aficionado, though I did dabble from time to time.  Back in '98, on a business trip to Panama I picked up some genuine Cuban Cohibas and some other brand of Havanas (I want to say the others were Romeo y Julietas).  To be honest with you, I couldn't see what all the fuss was about.  Frankly, I didn't notice the Cubans being notably better than or distinct from some nice Honduran and Dominican cigars I'd tried.  But since I'm not and never was a real high-falutin' connoisseur maybe the subtleties were lost on me.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 20, 2012)

Greg Truby said:


> Ah, c'mon you anti-smokers - give the lad a break. It ain't like he's askin' y'all to try one.
> 
> I quit smoking seven? eight? years ago. I never was a big cigar or pipe aficionado, though I did dabble from time to time. Back in '98, on a business trip to Panama I picked up some genuine Cuban Cohibas and some other brand of Havanas (I want to say the others were Romeo y Julietas). To be honest with you, I couldn't see what all the fuss was about. Frankly, I didn't notice the Cubans being notably better than or distinct from some nice Honduran and Dominican cigars I'd tried. But since I'm not and never was a real high-falutin' connoisseur maybe the subtleties were lost on me.


Hi Greg!

I smoked like a stack for about 35 years. At least 2-3 packs per day!

I quit 3 or 4 years ago. No problem at all. I was expecting to go through massive nicotine withdrawl but there was none. Nothing. I couldn't believe how easy it was to quit.

Whenever I walk past someone that is smoking I love the smell but I have no desire to start smoking again.

So, no anti-smoker here.

Light 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 20, 2012)

T. Valko said:


> ...Whenever I walk past someone that is smoking I love the smell but I have no desire to start smoking again.
> 
> So, no anti-smoker here.
> 
> Light 'em if ya got 'em!



Ah, that put a different slant on your first post...    For me, I can still enjoy the smell of a cigar or pipe (from a distance).  But I confess, cigarette smoke now smells pretty bad to me - not quite like buzzard vomit as my wife asserts - but pretty bad.  And I too have zero desire to light up again.  I think it's because over the years I'd quit several times, sometimes for 6 months, 9 months or a year.  But then some trigger would make me pick it up again and it was always a real bitc* to quit again.  So after this last time - once I was quit, I wanted to stay quit for good.   

But to those that still enjoy a nice stogie  - hey, knock yourself out.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 20, 2012)

My Dad used to smoke a pipe.  He used to blend his own tobacco.  Everyone that came into the house used to ask what incense was burning.

I also smoked for well over 20 years.  I been off for a little more than a year now.  I have never had any real cravings either...  I used Alan Carrs method and hypno-therapy.


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 20, 2012)

Seeing mentions of pipes - I smoke a pipe as well.  The aromatic tobaccos are amazing.  I usually pick up a cherry tobacco, almond tobacco, and a vanilla tobacco, and blend it in about a 2:1:1/2 ratio.  Love the taste, and people love the smell.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 20, 2012)

MrKowz said:


> Seeing mentions of pipes - I smoke a pipe as well. The aromatic tobaccos are amazing. I usually pick up a cherry tobacco, almond tobacco, and a vanilla tobacco, and blend it in about a 2:1:1/2 ratio. Love the taste, and people love the smell.


Yep.

My father used to do the same thing.

I was just joshin' ya about the cigar smoke. I never really got into cigars. Tried a few Swisher Sweets but that was about it.

Light 'em if ya got 'em! (up to and including that there wacky tobacky! )


----------



## alansidman (Dec 20, 2012)

Long time ago, it was La Aurora's made in the DR by E. Leon Jimenez.  If you can find these gems, MrKowz, you should give them a try.


----------



## RobMatthews (Dec 20, 2012)

Greg Truby said:


> ... To be honest with you, I couldn't see what *all the fuss was about*. Frankly, I didn't notice the Cubans being notably better ....



Trade embargo. Off limits, therefore they must be good/desireable. It's psychology only, methinks.


----------



## Michael M (Dec 20, 2012)

Used to smoke 4 packs a day (20)'s when I was in my early 20's....gave up cold, ain't touched 'em since....although will admit to a toke or two back then.
dabbled in cigars and pipes for awhile, but nothin' great.

Strange after all these years without a smoke.....I still get the itch when someone takes the first puff after lighting with a match....and only with a match.


----------



## MARK858 (Dec 22, 2012)

Michael M said:


> Used to smoke 4 packs a day (20)'s when I was in my early 20's....gave up cold, ain't touched 'em since....although will admit to a toke or two back then.
> dabbled in cigars and pipes for awhile, but nothin' great.
> 
> Strange after all these years without a smoke.....I still get the itch when someone takes the first puff after lighting with a match....and only with a match.


That's different a phosphorus craving rather than nicotine...


----------



## Michael M (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmm, never thought of it that way.....coulda saved a heap of money on fags and just bought matches....ROFL....ROFL !!


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 22, 2012)

Michael M said:


> Hmm, never thought of it that way.....coulda saved a heap of money on fags and just bought matches....ROFL....ROFL !!


----------

